
Why AWS's new GPU instances are a computing inflection point - jtsymonds
https://www.mapd.com/blog/2016/10/04/the-trigger-point-amazon-announces-large-gpu-instances/
======
NotQuantum
I love MapD. I got to see a demo of their tech at a meetup at Nvidia's HQ this
summer. I thought their graph / chart rendering backend was pretty neat.

